# Red Moose Glaze or Megs #7



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Any advantage in one over the other?

I have both here, never used the RMG before but thought I might give it a go. Car is Nimbus Grey.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Well I had a go with the Red Moose Machine Glaze, for my money on a Grey car the Megs #7 wins hands down. I did a panel with the RMG and then the adjacent panel with the #7, the #7 looked much nicer, wetter.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

If you wanted my opinion I would have said Megs #7 for your colour however I am suprised you can see that much difference between the 2 TBH. However jsut use whatever looks best in your eyes


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> If you wanted my opinion I would have said Megs #7 for your colour however I am suprised you can see that much difference between the 2 TBH. However jsut use whatever looks best in your eyes


May have been technique I guess, I'm used to #7 and never used a glaze with a machine before. Just felt it looked a lot better. Do you have an opinion on PB BH against #7 on a grey car?

Cheers.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I haven't used BH on a Grey car so wouldn't like to comment, however I doubt you would see much difference. It would be useful if you wanted to Seal instead of Wax as it is Acrylic based so a Sealant will bond OK to it.

As you say the finish will be determined more by the prep - i.e. the polishing.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> I haven't used BH on a Grey car so wouldn't like to comment, however I doubt you would see much difference. It would be useful if yo uwanted to Seal instead of Wax as it is Acrylic based so a Sealant will bond OK to it.
> 
> As you say the finish will be determined more by the prep - i.e. the polishing.


Cheers, I couldn't skip the VC 

I've just used #7 for so long I thought I might try something else, hence the RMG.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Both the Megs and Vics are great - I love Vics over CG EZ Creme Glaze.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Both the Megs and Vics are great - I love Vics over CG EZ Creme Glaze.


Not tried the EZ, may give that a go in the future.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

#7 goes on very well via rotary or da..

Panel at a time..


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

qstix said:


> #7 goes on very well via rotary or da..
> 
> Panel at a time..


Do you see any advantage in using a machine to glaze the car? I get a very nice wet finish with #7 by hand, am I missing out on anything not using a machine to put it on with?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I find I can get a much thiner coat on, and with #7 is a good thing, can be a right bugger to get off sometimes..

It also allows for less product to go further..

I apply a lot of products by machine, #16 goes on lovely with a soft 4" finishing pads and slow revs on the machine..


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

qstix said:


> I find I can get a much thiner coat on, and with #7 is a good thing, can be a right bugger to get off sometimes..
> 
> It also allows for less product to go further..
> 
> I apply a lot of products by machine, #16 goes on lovely with a soft 4" finishing pads and slow revs on the machine..


Cheers, I may give that a go next with the #7, thin is best as you say.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes best on a Finishing Pad at medium speeds. The trick with Megs #7 via machine is do not over work and buff off straight away. I sometimes find a quick, light 2nd buff helps.

I generally always apply a Glaze via my G220.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Yes best on a Finishing Pad at medium speeds. The trick with Megs #7 via machine is do not over work and buff off straight away. I sometimes find a quick, light 2nd buff helps.
> 
> I generally always apply a Glaze via my G220.


Cheers, I'll give it a go next time.


----------

